# How much to feed?



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi All!

We pick up our pup on Saturday (I'M SO _RIDICULOUSLY_ EXCITED!!!) and I'm curious to know how much/often you fed your pups when they were babies.

The breeder told us to leave the food out all day but I've read that doing so can make housebreaking take a lot longer.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Generally, 1 cup of food per day, but it can vary depending on the type of food. What are you feeding? It should say on the back of the bag.

We feed 4x per day, 1/4 cup of food per feeding...breakfast at 8am, lunch at noon, and dinner at 5pm is half dry and half Natural Balance roll, evening snack is 8pm and is all dry food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend free feeding. (leaving food out all the time.) Here is a good article about it. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/was-no-dog-was-jabba-hutt


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Just remember that your pup might not eat that much the first few days. I was so worried about Scooby. I would feed as often as the breeder recommends or 3 times a day. Set a time limit and remove the bowl when time is up. Its so hard to be tough with little cute pups but this is the only way to get them to eat properly. It also regulates their poops which helps with house training. 
Good luck can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

At a young age, I would offer food 4x a day- breakfast, mid morning, mid afternoon and dinner. Put the food down for about 20 min, then pick it back up if he has finished it or not. In a few weeks you will be able to do breakfast, lunch, dinner and when he is around 5-6 months you can do breakfast and dinner.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember those first few weeks....Don't go by the dog food package! That is for sure! I liked to feed 3x day in the beginning...they will let you know when they do not want mid-day meal...Dexter quit eating it!

I went for the dry dog food and moisten it with water...make sure, the food is small size for puppies...we made this mistake and had to grind the food a little to make smaller. 

And..............Don't be obsessed over how much they eat at each meal (Note to self for next puppy)! Do not hand feed your puppy! I never did this consistently, but I did give him a few bites of food from my hand to get Dexter started on eating.

Dexter likes company when he eats especially when I am home...Dexter doesn't care if it is just my husband and him. My husband will not stay in the room while Dexter eats.."Dexter does just fine, and he eats everything," says hubby. 

Make sure there is water out for the pup at all times. 

Oh! Oh! I started feeding Dexter out on a flat dish because he ate better...don't ask me why, he just did...maybe from puppy feedings at the breeder's home when she had to feed all the puppies.

I slowly graduated Dexter to a bowl later because his ears were getting wet from laying in the food while he was eating his food.

Oh! Back to the question....I think I started off with 1/4cup at each feeding and watched to see what Dexter would eat and slowly...........................increased the food. 

Don't forget....you have treats and stuff you will probably give...and don't forget, if you overdo it on the treats, your pup may not eat the entire food meal. 

I like to stop the feedings by 6 - 7:30 pm; potty breaks at least 2-3 before 10pm and then the last outside potty break at late as possible...and in the beginning it was by 10:30pm. 

Dexter woke me up at least 4 times the first night, 2nd night, it was two times and it gets better and better as the nights go by. 

On the first few nights, when Dexter would whine the first time, I took him outside...watch the clock and remember what time you took your pup out and remember how many bowel movements your pup is having during the day....this will let you know how many more bowel movements your pup has to have for the rest of the day/night (This is what I did for Dexter and it worked!). 

Anyway....I got carried away with your question....sorry! My answer is up there somewhere. Oh! I also left the food out for awhile in the beginning, which turned into months because Dexter was so slow at eating. 

One more thing.....When Dexter did not want to eat a meal, he would not eat and still does this. Sometimes, he will skip 2 meals and then eat like a champ. If they are not hungry, they WILL NOT EAT. Ok...that's enough.


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi- 

I just want to thank everyone for the responses. We're picking our little guy up tomorrow and I'm so very excited but obviously also nervous! I'll be sure to post lots and lots of pictures!


----------

